

Janrain ending myOpenID effective February 1, 2014 - waffle_ss
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6437952/raw/bfc8eb30f5db587ede9c552164faa2a78ee04df7/gistfile1.txt

======
kseistrup
The website already seems to be down (it has always been dead slow)…

So what other OpenID providers are there?

~~~
gecko
At this point, your best bet, by far, is simply to host your own.

